# según se cuenta



## JollyJumper

Hola! M'agradaria saber com es podria dir aquesta expressió en català: 

_*según se cuenta... *_o _*​según cuenta la historia...*_

Gràcies.


----------



## oxk

Hola, doncs suposo que de moltes maneres, encara què jo diria simplement "es diu"/"es comenta". "Segons es diu" / "segons diuen" /"segons conten" tampoc em sonen malament. Una altra opció que veig és el tal com; "tal com diuen"/"tal com diu la història"... A veure que et diuen els experts, salut.


----------



## Jowalnut

Seguint el que diu en oxk, seria tal com, pero en lloc del verb dirjo faria serviir el verb explicar, ja que contar una historia en català es explicar una història . Així doncs seria tal com s'explica / tal com explica la història.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon vespre!
Em perdonareu, però jo estic més acostumat a usar la forma: "tal i com"...explica, conta, hom diu (es diu, més habitual). Si he d'utilitzar "segons", diria: segons diu, diuen, m'han dit, etc. Desconec si "segons conten" siga correcta o no. Jo no la he usat mai. Sempre "segons" amb el verb dir i a voltes amb el sentir (oir/escoltar). Si es tracta d'un conte /rondalla: "Com deien, feien els antics..." mai no he usat "segons deien", etc.

Salut.


----------



## Ssola

*_Tal i com_ és incorrecte, s'ha de dir _tal com_. Tot i així, jo em decanto més per les opcions _segons diuen_ i _segons diu la història_.


----------



## Elxenc

Hoal i bona vesprada:

No dubte de la teua opinió, però pordries aportar alguna font. Molt agraït de bestreta.


----------



## Ssola

Elxenc said:


> Hoal i bona vesprada:
> 
> No dubte de la teua opinió, però pordries aportar alguna font. Molt agraït de bestreta.



No apareix ni al DCVB, ni al DIEC, ni al GDLC, ni al DNV. Incorrecte segons la UB (http://www.ub.edu/criteris-cub/criteri.php?id=960), segons l'ésAdir (http://esadir.cat/entrades/fitxa/id/2317), segons l'UIB (http://www.uib.cat/digitalAssets/149/149297_llibrestil2aed.pdf , secció 18), el CPNL (http://blocs.cpnl.cat/etsiuts/2012/05/09/32-tal-com-tal-i-com/)...


----------



## hubbusy

Jo votaria per "segons es comenta" o "segons es diu/diuen"


----------

